# Very Specific Grand Calif Questions



## tahoeJoe (Aug 23, 2012)

I will be visiting Disney's Grand Calif soon and have specific questions about the in-room coffee makers. I assume Disney supplies the initial coffee packets but do they supply additional coffee packets? If not, what about coffee filters? Lastly, if they don't supply filters, what type do the coffee makers take, the cone type or the flat "Mr Coffee" type filters? I tried calling but could only get the Disney Vacations dept or the Disney dining reservations.

Thanks,


----------



## bnoble (Aug 23, 2012)

If you don't get an answer here, ask in the DVC Resorts section of DISboards.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is one of the VGC threads from the DIS boards, they have pictures of the coffee pots. Look like the usual DVC basket type coffee maker to me

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592085&highlight=villas+of+grand+californian

Have an interest as I will be at VGC in November.

I'm on page 12 and no one has asked about coffee filters yet. If the OP would like I could post over on the DIS and ask.

Went ahead and asked. Will report back with the answer.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thanks*



Twinkstarr said:


> Went ahead and asked. Will report back with the answer.



Thanks, i'm not a member of that board.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Aug 23, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Here is one of the VGC threads from the DIS boards, they have pictures of the coffee pots. Look like the usual DVC basket type coffee maker to me
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592085&highlight=villas+of+grand+californian
> 
> ...



They are basket type filters and are available in White Water Snacks for about $3.  When we stayed in May, 3 of us brought coffee, but no one brought filters (and we did not include them in our Vons delivery order).  -- Suzanne


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 23, 2012)

I called the Grand Calfornian Hotel to verify...  upon arrival you will receive one coffee packet. The coffee makers use the basket type filters. 

Whitewater Snacks in the Grand Calilfornian sells coffee and filters. If you wish to purchase additional coffee packets from the Grand Californian Hotel- the cost is $3.00 per packet. Each coffee packet consists of 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers and non-sugar sweetener. 
The best choice is to bring your own coffee!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 23, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thanks, i'm not a member of that board.



If you have a Grand Villa, you get 2 coffee pots. One basket type & one cone type according to someone on the DIS boards.

We used to pack coffee/filters, but have moved on to Starbuck VIA.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 23, 2012)

*Filters it is......*



luvsvacation22 said:


> The best choice is to bring your own coffee!



Thank you Tuggers for all your great research. I was planning on bringing coffee, now I will bring filters too.


----------

